# Eastern Basin



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

First season on erie did great in western basin thus far,pulled boat going to east basin, gonna run inline 3 Oz. And what lure from there not sure have flicker minnow,shallow bandit,perfect 10,top 20,reef runner,bandit,and some spoons,My idea is run 2 spoons on dipsy,and rest will be inline,I have charts for speed I do have auto pilot,Going to run 60 to 70 foot of water, Everything but dipsys will be on 3 oz inline. Any help from the forum on speed and weight and specific lure I should run with, would be awesome.Sorry going out of Ashtabula saturday.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Pm sentpm sent


----------

